# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Nightcrawlers from Wal-mart safe? Alternatives to Crickets

## Drizzle

Is it safe to feed live nightcrawlers from wal-mart? The ones they have for bait in the fishing section?

I'm not sure if those are clean or have parasites and what-not. I'm looking for some alternatives to crickets at the moment because they are a bit pricey with my frog eating around 20 a day.

----------


## Wormwood

I've never had any problems with them.

----------


## Leefrogs

I paid 5$ for a doz at Petco, but garenteed to be parisite free. Do u worm yr frogs monthly, or do fecals all the time? How long have u been using Walmart nightcrawlers?

----------


## spencerburgo

i collect worms when it rains stacks of the things but i was concerned about the earth worms having parasites, so i was going to get in to the habit of worming my frogs on a regular basis just to be on the safe side,

cheers spencer.............

----------


## Rocko

I have heard that fish and wild life departments do some form of regulation over earthworms sold, due to the impact diseases or parasites might have on various waterways.  If this is the case, walmart worms should be pretty healthy.  The alternative of course, is to order some worms guaranteed to be clean and just started a breeding programs, worms take only a small effort to breed and it could be a promising way reducing costs.  Most commercial feeder bugs will inevitably cost more than crickets unless you plan or breeding them.

----------


## spencerburgo

> I have heard that fish and wild life departments do some form of regulation over earthworms sold, due to the impact diseases or parasites might have on various waterways. If this is the case, walmart worms should be pretty healthy. The alternative of course, is to order some worms guaranteed to be clean and just started a breeding programs, worms take only a small effort to breed and it could be a promising way reducing costs. Most commercial feeder bugs will inevitably cost more than crickets unless you plan or breeding them.


i have large healthy colony of dubia roach, but i like to try and keep variety there and crickets are smelly and noisey especially the amount i have to keep to feed 3 young pixies they eat crickets like i can eat m&m,s lol, im going to try and stay away from crickets i may bring a box or two in now and then as a treat as they will be ate in one sitting so i wont have to put up with the smell or the noise, i also breed mice and i am getting some asfr <multimamates> to but these have to be fed in moderation nothing is easy when they have such large appetites,

cheers spencer...........

----------


## John Clare

Walmart "night crawlers" are fine.  I've used them for years.  I know others who have used them for longer.

----------



----------


## Drizzle

> Walmart "night crawlers" are fine.  I've used them for years.  I know others who have used them for longer.


Awesome. Can they be used as a staple along with crickets? Like alternating days.

----------


## Leefrogs

cool. Worms are the perfect form of food. Not fatty, and good dose of protein

----------


## Dog Shrink

I also heard that a diet of nightcrawlers supplies all the calcium needs for most amphibs.

----------


## EpicFrogMan

Petsmart sells nice healthy fat nightcrawlers.

----------


## jjmorton13

> Petsmart sells nice healthy fat nightcrawlers.


They do, but they are more expensive than wal-mart, and you get fewer in each package (at least in my experience).

----------

